# Crayfish info needed please



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

Bump Thanks


----------



## aQ.LED (Nov 13, 2012)

it depends, mine took about couple months to up to half year. the main thing is that you will need to give it time and space. Provide sufficient food. It will grow back sooner than later


----------

